# transporting a fallabella in my car



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I have a minature pony who i need to move about 5 miles. 

I have previously travelled her in a transit van, which she jumped straight into, and travelled well.

However there are no transits available this day.

Is there any law against me travelling her in the back of my car?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

There are laws about traveling unsecured animals in car (even dogs must be restrained by law - though often aren't).  However it would be highly dangerous to travel a pony what if she kicked out a window.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I dont think she'd reach a window to kick! She's very small - she loads in anything and just stands the whole way. Just worried incase someone sees her through the window!!!


----------



## lhotse (18 July 2011)

Just stick some multi coloured vetwrap on her legs, and you can do what you want it would seem!!!
Personally, I think it would be dangerous, and you are likely to get pulled over if you meet Mr Policeman


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

Oh well if that's your only concern either put a hat on her and pretend she is an ugly child or hog tie her to stop her wriggling and hide her under a rug.

Seriously you a re beyond stupid.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I'm not concerned people will see her - I'm concerned if people see her and called the police!

I can't seem to find any laws against it..


----------



## YorksG (18 July 2011)

Check thje DEFRA site, rules of transportation of animals will be there.
If it's only 5 miles, how about the radical idea of WALKING?


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I think she would die. Her legs are tiny and she is very very unfit. She hasn't long come back off loan and has come back enormous after being bucket fed for about 5 months!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			I'm not concerned people will see her - I'm concerned if people see her and called the police!

I can't seem to find any laws against it..
		
Click to expand...

The laws regarding 'Insecure load!' You will find that will cover what you want to do. There are possibly other laws regarding the transporting of livestock as well but having an insecure load is the one Police would probably go for.

You've travelled her in a Transit in the past, then do it again. Straw bales down each side. Something on the floor to stop slipping, cross tie her & then take her. You say no transit available....surely you can rent one!


----------



## lhotse (18 July 2011)

Think what would happen if you had to stop suddenly. You would have a pony hitting you at velocity, probably enough to break your neck. The pony would then carry on through the windscreen to end up injured on the road. It's not worth the risk, get someone with a trailer to do it properly.


----------



## Tickles (18 July 2011)

Brisk (human) walking speed is about 4 miles an hour. So how about setting aside 3 hours to amble home with her one weekend? Hi viz both yourself and her and graze as you go. Bring a small bucket of water and you shoudl be fine. No great exercise for either of you. Obviously be very careful to pick a sensible route with regard to traffic.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

No she'd be in the boot, so in effect it would be like a mini horse box with partitions. She wouldnt be able to fly anywhere - the seats would secure her.

I have seen an animal rescue programme which was filmed in America where they put a shetland in a boot!


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I dont think she'd make it to the end of the lane without puffing.. And not sure I would either!!!


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (18 July 2011)

NO WAY!! Its potentially very dangerous, not very fair on the pony, and i most deffinatly wouldnt risk it!!


----------



## sprytzer (18 July 2011)

*Head*.......*desk*......some people should'nt have animals!!!


----------



## lcharles (18 July 2011)

I once rescued a shetland from some gypsies after pulling over and shouting at them....ended up giving them £50 for it and bundled in the back of my 3 door coupe! lol x It stood there quite happily and was good as gold even when i squeezed it into the back from the front fold down seat!! lol x It was a bit reluctant to get back out the fold down seat but drove 15 miles with ts head between the seats! x 

Would not advise this and i was lucky i had a dopey sheltand! x i wouldnt of done it if i had other means and if it wasn't with a load of horid gypsies! x 

Sheltand is now a companion with my friend! x


----------



## CeeBee (18 July 2011)

I think it's ok if she lies in a dog bed


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

CeeBee said:



			I think it's ok if she lies in a dog bed 

Click to expand...

 haha love it!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

Under the Welfare of Animals (Transport) Order 1997, you must not transport an animal in a way that causes, or is likely to cause, injury or unnecessary suffering to that animal. 

The Regulation requires anyone transporting animals on any
journey to ensure that:

No one shall transport animals, or cause them to be transported,
in a way likely to cause them injury or undue suffering.

The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb12544c-horses-080711.pdf


----------



## planete (18 July 2011)

Completely with lhotse.  What is a bit of money compared to the risks. You know it is illegal and dangerous to you, the pony and other road users.  Even if it goes smoothly you run the risk of a hefty fine which will cost you a lot more than paying somebody to take the pony 5 miles. Please do the sensible thing.


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 July 2011)

.... a wheelbarrow is out of the question then ??


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

Ladylina83 said:



			.... a wheelbarrow is out of the question then ??
		
Click to expand...

No a wheelbarrow was considered - but I'm not sure the wheel will take her weight!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Whilst I wouldn't condone it, necessarily, in some circumstances where you have little choice (e.g. the person above who rescued one) I'm not sure I wouldn't consider it...

Regarding the "insecure load", I would think that if the pony were in the boot with dog guards up, the load is no more insecure than a similarly sized dog would be (which is legal) so I'm not sure that argument stands up.  I suspect there are DEFRA guidelines prohibiting the transport of equines in cars though...  

On a welfare level (rather than purely legal) I would've thought it would depend greatly on the car, too.  I would shove a shet in the back of my landy without too much concern I think - obviously not routinely, but in an emergency.  I wouldn't be inclined to put one on the back seats of my mother's Ford KA though.

I do know of a welsh sec A (not a very small one either) than turned up on a previous yard in a black cab


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

planete said:



			Completely with lhotse.  What is a bit of money compared to the risks. You know it is illegal and dangerous to you, the pony and other road users.  Even if it goes smoothly you run the risk of a hefty fine which will cost you a lot more than paying somebody to take the pony 5 miles. Please do the sensible thing.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know that it is illegal - hence this thread!


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

JFTD said:



			Whilst I wouldn't condone it, necessarily, in some circumstances where you have little choice (e.g. the person above who rescued one) I'm not sure I wouldn't consider it...

Regarding the "insecure load", I would think that if the pony were in the boot with dog guards up, the load is no more insecure than a similarly sized dog would be (which is legal) so I'm not sure that argument stands up.  I suspect there are DEFRA guidelines prohibiting the transport of equines in cars though...  

On a welfare level (rather than purely legal) I would've thought it would depend greatly on the car, too.  I would shove a shet in the back of my landy without too much concern I think - obviously not routinely, but in an emergency.  I wouldn't be inclined to put one on the back seats of my mother's Ford KA though.

I do know of a welsh sec A (not a very small one either) than turned up on a previous yard in a black cab 

Click to expand...

Good call on black cab! Which company did they use?! This never even occured to me!!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (18 July 2011)

I saw someone at a show who'd done out their small van to transport shetlands, they'd lined it with wood and everything, I still didnt' think it was very safe, and what if they pee'd in it amongst all the other things that could happen.  Surely there must be a van hire place near you.  As someone else has said, line it with straw bales to keep her secure


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			No one shall transport animals, or cause them to be transported,
in a way likely to cause them injury or undue suffering.

The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the question: would travelling a miniature in the boot of a car be more likely to cause injury than travelling them in a trailer?  

Why would the boot of a car, assuming it is adequately sized (and I think, fitted with dog guards etc) be more dangerous than the back of a transit?  Or indeed, is it safe to put so small a pony in a "normal" sized horse trailer?

I'm not saying it is safe, I actually am in two minds over it.  It sounds ridiculous, but ridiculous and actively dangerous are different things.  I can understand why the OP is asking the question, to be fair.  Though personally I would walk it, very slowly.  But I don't know the condition of the pony in question etc...


----------



## Brandy (18 July 2011)

OR!!!!
You could pay someone to take the pony in a horsebox. Or hire a horsebox.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			Good call on black cab! Which company did they use?! This never even occured to me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord, it was his own, I don't think a cab company would actually take you


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

Brandy said:



			OR!!!!
You could pay someone to take the pony in a horsebox. Or hire a horsebox.
		
Click to expand...

Cheapest is £100 - thats 10 months rent for the little pony!!!!!!!!


----------



## McNally (18 July 2011)

I am thinking this is a joke? or a troll like post surely. 

I did once pull up in the vet car park (with my dog!) and another car pulled up along side from which a very elderly lady produced quite a large goat! :-@


----------



## otter2 (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			Cheapest is £100 - thats 10 months rent for the little pony!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

if you can't afford it or aren't willing to pay it, you don't deserve to have a horse. SIMPLE.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

McNally said:



			I am thinking this is a joke? or a troll like post surely. 

I did once pull up in the vet car park (with my dog!) and another car pulled up along side from which a very elderly lady produced quite a large goat! :-@
		
Click to expand...

Definately not a troll! I genuinely want to know if there is a law against doing this!!


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

Kaela2004 said:



			I think you should buy one of these... youll never need to ask this question again 


http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=151&pf_id=8130&co=fr&gclid=CLvLmJn-iqoCFcEd4QodpmTUyw

Click to expand...

I dont think she'll fit - and they dont do it in purple so her matchy matchy wont work...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

JFTD said:



			Exactly the question: would travelling a miniature in the boot of a car be more likely to cause injury than travelling them in a trailer?  

Why would the boot of a car, assuming it is adequately sized (and I think, fitted with dog guards etc) be more dangerous than the back of a transit?  Or indeed, is it safe to put so small a pony in a "normal" sized horse trailer?

I'm not saying it is safe, I actually am in two minds over it.  It sounds ridiculous, but ridiculous and actively dangerous are different things.  I can understand why the OP is asking the question, to be fair.  Though personally I would walk it, very slowly.  But I don't know the condition of the pony in question etc...
		
Click to expand...



***Bangs head***if you are going to quote me don't just pick the bits that you think suit and ignore the rest

*The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.*


Going to step away now, but I stand by my original comment that the OP is beyond stupid and you frankly are no better.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

otter2 said:



			if you can't afford it or aren't willing to pay it, you don't deserve to have a horse. SIMPLE.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame I have 3!


----------



## blueneonrainbow (18 July 2011)

I don't see how putting such a small pony in the back of a transit or a trailer is any safer than transporting it in the back of a car!  Not sure on the legality but I think I'd rather put it in a landrover than a transit- less room for it to move around!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			***Bangs head***if you are going to quote me don't just pick the bits that you think suit and ignore the rest

*The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.*


Going to step away now, but I stand by my original comment that the OP is beyond stupid and you frankly are no better.
		
Click to expand...

No I'm sorry, I stand by my comments - you're ignoring my point that the blanket statement from DEFRA you quoted doesn't specifically forbid it.  There is no need for personal insults, it's childish.  If you can find a specification of what DEFRA determines to be safe and unsafe that is relevant to the discussion, do produce it.  Or if you can reason one from first principles, please do.  But repeating a blanket statement that is vague enough to be interpreted in a variety of ways is not exactly helpful.

It's acceptable to travel a similarly sized dog in those circumstances - who would need similar unloading and loading facilities, and vehicle maintenance surely? 

I'm not saying it's acceptable, I'm trying to determine if there is a legal prohibition of it, which is what the OP is asking.


----------



## mollichop (18 July 2011)

I know of a shetland that was an impulse buy at Melton market. Brought home in the boot of a volvo. Same Shetland was moved yards aged 37 (approx 5 miles) in the back of a Discovery - lifted in by hand 

Would not recommend it though and the owner was an idiot to be fair! 

Use a trailer - it might seem a short distance but is really not worth the risk.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			I don't see how putting such a small pony in the back of a transit or a trailer is any safer than transporting it in the back of a car!  Not sure on the legality but I think I'd rather put it in a landrover than a transit- less room for it to move around!
		
Click to expand...

the transit was (or should have been?) packed with straw bales to make a safe (?) environment.  I presume you would do the same transporting a mini in a normal horse trailer?

But I don't see how that's any safer than the back of a defender, again padded with staw bales, other than the lack of ramps, but since minis are liftable, I presume this is no different to transporting a large dog (e.g. an older dog who can no longer jump up or down from a landy?).

Interesting aside - is it legal to put a sheep in the back of a land rover?  I've seen that done often enough on farms.


----------



## varkie (18 July 2011)

Given some of the OPs comments on this thread, I'm assuming that this is a wind-up.

However, I am currently selling some shetlands, and did have one person ring & ask me (among other scary questions) whether she could load pony in the (glass window'd) boot of her 4 x 4 along with the dog, and take it to the common for an off lead run.  So sadly, people genuinely do seem to think this is acceptable, and it does need to be made clear that it's NOT.

A mini horse or pony is still a horse or pony, and should be kept, treated & transported as such.  If it needs to be moved from one yard to another, if it cannot be walked inhand, it should be taken in a lorry or trailer or van which has been designed to transport horses / ponies.  Cost is irrelevant.  It doesn't matter what your weekly livery / running costs of pony are.  If you don't have suitable transport of your own (and a 4 x 4 or unconverted vehicle is NOT suitable), then you persuade a friend to lend you theirs or you hire it.  Whatever it costs.

Putting aside whether it is legal to put it in a 4 x 4 (it is not), you have to consider whether it is sensible - and it is NOT.


----------



## RunToEarth (18 July 2011)

Considering this side of the forum is open for non-members to read and therefore open to the whole of the world wide web...
Is there any wonder there are so many anti-horse road users, and people who think all horse riders are stupid when they have access to threads made on here from complete and utter nutcases that think it may be a good idea to put a horse in the boot of their car? 
Honestly, OP I think you need to be taken away in a straight jacket.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

I will take a picture and show you how well she fits!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (18 July 2011)

local farmer with a dinky trailer? might be persuaded unless a sheep trailer is not suitable for wee ponies  i have seen this a quite a few RC shows


----------



## JayCeeme (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			I will take a picture and show you how well she fits!
		
Click to expand...

This has got to be one of the best wind ups I have ever seen, I had a really good laugh so thank you Sambo and if you are really serious go and buy a couple of skate boards and tie them together.


----------



## CeeBee (18 July 2011)

Oh please do


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

If the pony is too unfit to walk five miles even over a period of several hours(really?! I mean, REALLY?!! I find that extremely hard to believe - five miles is nothing - but anyway...) then how on earth is it going to manage to leap into a car boot... 

Legally, loading ramps need to be secure and present a non-slip surface, and be at a certain angle, so getting the poor little sod to teeter up a length of 2x4 is not going to suffice for this. 

Re a safe environment - an car boot is going to have places for the horse to get caught up and hurt itself (mine, for example, has a handle where you slide the back seats forward and back) and will not have non-slip flooring (as required by law). In addition to this, if my dog can get over the backseats of a car, a horse will certainly be able to, no matter how small it is. A dog guard would be unsuitable, as the gaps between the bars would be of a size to allow a hoof or leg to become caught very easily. There will also be nothing to safely tether the horse to, meaning that it could easily panic and leap straight out as soon as the boot is opened, injuring itself and others.

So basically, no, I would not say this is legal. It sure as hell isn't sensible. And it's kind of sad that you can't be bothered to spend a meagre £100 on ensuring the welfare of this pony. 

However, it would certainly qualify the transporter for a Darwin Award....


----------



## K27 (18 July 2011)

I'm not sure if you can in this country but it seems you can in America.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gPJo25sb80


----------



## fidleyspromise (18 July 2011)

cloball said:



			local farmer with a dinky trailer? might be persuaded unless a sheep trailer is not suitable for wee ponies  i have seen this a quite a few RC shows
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like the best option, or walking.  If you took it slowly, and I'm assuming she grazes in field? So she would manage quite easily as long as there are no underlying issues.
I was unfit and took dog for a 5 mile walk fairly easily and with an old injury.


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

Also, unless the car boot is huge or the pony is miniscule, the boot is not going to long enough to allow the pony to face the direction of travel or travel at a 45degree angle. Instead I would imagine it would have to stand at a 90degree angle to the direction of travel, which studies have shown to be the least preferred orientation for horses travelling loose. Due to way that horses are built, they find it harder to balance at this angle so it is more fatiguing and stressful for them.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Legally, loading ramps need to be secure and present a non-slip surface, and be at a certain angle, so getting the poor little sod to teeter up a length of 2x4 is not going to suffice for this. 

Re a safe environment - an car boot is going to have places for the horse to get caught up and hurt itself (mine, for example, has a handle where you slide the back seats forward and back) and will not have non-slip flooring (as required by law). In addition to this, if my dog can get over the backseats of a car, a horse will certainly be able to, no matter how small it is. A dog guard would be unsuitable, as the gaps between the bars would be of a size to allow a hoof or leg to become caught very easily. There will also be nothing to safely tether the horse to, meaning that it could easily panic and leap straight out as soon as the boot is opened, injuring itself and others.




			Now that's a well thought out answer.  

I could possibly argue that a defender doesn't have anything on the floor of the boot, and mine does have non slip flooring (don't know why, I didn't put it there!), and you might get away with a small mesh dog guard rather than a bar type one (too small to get a hoof through?).  

BUT that would still leave the issue of legalities regarding ramp security and the lack of somewhere to tie it.

And aside from that, I presume the OPs car isn't a Defender anyway?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Trish C (18 July 2011)

It takes me (consistently) an hour and a half to walk 5 and a half miles, and I'm not particularly fit. So you could definitely just amble along and take loads of breaks, I'm sure you and ponio would be fine.

Alternatively, maybe a wheely chair... or shopping trolley. Or large wheely-suitcase? Mini roller-skates?! 

Try local farmers, they may be able to help.


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			No a wheelbarrow was considered - but I'm not sure the wheel will take her weight!
		
Click to expand...

JCB bucket then - I've just seen 2 lads at work use that to put a sign up .... seemed safe enough ?? or a tractor with haylage grabbers ??


----------



## Suzie86 (18 July 2011)

What if she did a poo in your car?


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

True JTFD re the dog guard, but then you have the issue of fixing it safely. I actually have such a thing, but the fixings are basically big bolt things with hooks on the end that go round the headrests, leaving these big fixings sticking out on the boot side. They are also not all that secure, leaving gaps around the edge (I don't use mine now because my dog kept getting his head through the gap and getting stuck) Of course an equine would most likely panic in that situation... not ideal in a moving vehicle. And they cost a good £70 from Halfords when I last checked - so not that much less than hiring a trailer! You can get made to measure ones, but these cost even more.

Can't you just get it to ride a bigger horse...


----------



## lazybee (18 July 2011)

Can you smell what I can smell. What about roller skates, or on a bike rack or even 'Dr Jetpack (tm) hover boots'


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 July 2011)

Suzie86 said:



			What if she did a poo in your car? 

Click to expand...

Lol - The fact that no one else has thought of this for 6 pages says a lot for the state of all our cars !!!! haha


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 July 2011)

have you a two bar??  could you not borrow a sheep trailer   designed for small animals   or goat or pig trailer?
 you can hire these for the day 

 she could wee in your car that would be worse than poo


----------



## MissSBird (18 July 2011)

I can't decide if this is a wind up or not...if it is it's an amusing picture!

If not, find your nearest sheep farmer and beg a favour. A standard ifor williams sheep trailer with partitions is a great way to travel shetlands and miniatures. The partitions go sideways as in a standard horse lorry and the length is much more suitable for them. I would argue it's probably safer than a standard horse trailer which is designed for bigger horses, in which the breeching bars will be far too high for such a small pony.

You probably should offer some cash and give a bottle of wine or something as a thankyou, but if you're lucky you might just find some help.

Alternatively, walk. It's not that far really, particularly if you keep the pace slow, don't rush and allow plenty of breaks.


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (18 July 2011)

OMG I haven't laughed this hard whilst reading a thread in ages!  

Why not just carry her if she is that small. You could always try a baby carrier or stick her in a backpack? 

Please post pictures!


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 July 2011)

Frankly a true falabella is not that small - they should be around 30" or larger unless it's a foal. Minis are smaller.  I am blowed if any sane individual would contemplate transporting a 30" pony in a car. You have all heard about the stories of the impact a small child or dog would make in an accident. 
It is not so much the pony's welfare I am thinking of here but the driver and any passenger also, that is if you are serious........................


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 July 2011)

KerslakeEquestrian said:



			OMG I haven't laughed this hard whilst reading a thread in ages!  

Why not just carry her if she is that small. You could always try a baby carrier or stick her in a backpack? 

Please post pictures! 

Click to expand...

lol infact why not keep her in your house?


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			True JTFD re the dog guard, but then you have the issue of fixing it safely. I actually have such a thing, but the fixings are basically big bolt things with hooks on the end that go round the headrests, leaving these big fixings sticking out on the boot side. They are also not all that secure, leaving gaps around the edge (I don't use mine now because my dog kept getting his head through the gap and getting stuck) Of course an equine would most likely panic in that situation... not ideal in a moving vehicle. And they cost a good £70 from Halfords when I last checked - so not that much less than hiring a trailer! You can get made to measure ones, but these cost even more.

Can't you just get it to ride a bigger horse...

Click to expand...

I've never had one so I was speculating, really.  Interesting that you say that, though - sounds like they aren't very safe for dogs either!

Since you have all the answers (I'm serious, you have the common sense I lack on a Monday  ) what is the best way to transport a very small horse?  Do you just put hay bales into a normal horse trailer, or can you get converted trailers for minis?  

(I have normal sized horses.  They would happily carry the op's mini for a few miles if she were near me )


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

This is not a joke, and I will definately take a picture for you all.

I will put an old rug/sheet on the floor should she do any poo/wee on the way!!

I don't have a tow bar unfortunately, otherwise we would hire a trailer.


----------



## jodie3 (18 July 2011)

I walked my mini to a horse agility training day - 6 mile round trip and about three hours of agility in total.  I wouldn't say he was particularly fit but he coped absolutely fine, tried to trot most of they way there and back!  On the other hand I was knackered!!!

He is about 33" and I would worry about him in a standard trailer as he would just go straight under breeching/breast bars.  He is on loan and his owner had a special partition made for him so he could travel safely in her lorry with the 'real' horses.


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

Who me? I don't have all the answers at all I just know a car is right out as far as safety goes!

If it were me, I'd consider a trailer with full length to the floor partitions, possibly putting straw at the front to stop the pony going under the breeching bar - but it would have to be well secured or my worry would be that the straw could fall on the pony and squash it

Best bet I think would be to ring round some decent transporters and get their advice. I would also ring some mini-horse studs and see how they do things. 

And no, those dog guards are not at all ideal, I now use a travel crate and it is so much better for me and the dog - he's safe, and I don't have to worry about him garrotting himself


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Who me? I don't have all the answers at all I just know a car is right out as far as safety goes!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, but a lot of people were saying that without backing it up in any way - you were the one with the specifics!  (I didn't think it was a particularly sensible idea, but couldn't see where it necessarily became illegal or dangerous...)  If I had a mini I would ring transporters, but I shan't bother them now as I don't have one and don't plan on getting one.  I'm just curious.  I may have a little google stalk though...

Crates are a better solution - it's always nice to arrive at your destination and find your dog has avoided garrotting himself


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 July 2011)

why not offer to pay a farmer with a sheep trailer or small cattle trailer to move her? I doubt a local farmer would charge you £100 and at least those are safe trailers for small livestock and legal!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (18 July 2011)

OK, putting aside the utter insanity of travelling a pony in the boot of a car for just one minute.....

have you checked with your vehicle insurer that you won't invalid the policy by this act of lunacy?


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 July 2011)

I've seen farmers chucking sheep into the back of pick-ups like mine (L200) and no-one ever seems to say anything. 

Where do you draw the line....are people getting upset because it's a pony?

What about the poor sheep?


----------



## jendie (18 July 2011)

Not sure if there is a law against it but I wouldn't risk it. Just imagine what would happen if you had to do an emergency stop, she could come flying through the car and break your neck as well as hers. And can you imagine the effect seeing her would have on other drivers. I'm pretty sure the police would stop you if they spotted you, I remember a man was prosecuted for driving his car with a loose parrot in the back so a loose pony must be thrice as bad!!


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

I can't imagine it's legal for sheep either, but the question was about a pony.


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 July 2011)

People transport horses in the back of pickups in the states, but then their speed limits and licensing laws are very different to ours. 
An animal loose inside anyone's actual car is very dangerous indeed, whether it be dog, horse or child or sheep - and more so the heavier it is. Dogs are not a flight animal like horses so they are not going to get 'spooked;' and cause mayhem like a pony could.


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			I can't imagine it's legal for sheep either, but the question was about a pony.
		
Click to expand...

Might well have been, but I still worry about the sheep.


----------



## hayinamanger (18 July 2011)

I once sat on the back seat of my L200 with a friend's Shetland ewe and OH half drove about 5 miles, we got some astonished looks from the car behind but she was better behaved than my terriers


----------



## martlin (18 July 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			I've seen farmers chucking sheep into the back of pick-ups like mine (L200) and no-one ever seems to say anything. 

Where do you draw the line....are people getting upset because it's a pony?

What about the poor sheep?
		
Click to expand...

That is technically legal  as long as the pick up has a canopy and a non-slip floor in the boot part, as the tailgate is considered a loading ramp.
Would I do it? It depends on the size of the pony, I would certainly transport sheep like that, so see no reason why a suitably sized pony would be any different.


----------



## skydancer (18 July 2011)

is this a joke - not a very funny one


----------



## YasandCrystal (18 July 2011)




----------



## skydancer (18 July 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/Yasmin_Ticquet/pony in car/

Click to expand...

oh my god - ive seen it all now


----------



## flyingfeet (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			I can't imagine it's legal for sheep either, but the question was about a pony.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm so do you think Adam Henson transporting sheep he has to lift in and out of a truckman is legal? 

No ramps, but the difference is that they couldn't hurt the driver / passengers

I actually would think a Fallabella in a boot with a dog guard, would be no more dangerous then a St Bernard in the back.


----------



## leflynn (18 July 2011)

I've seen this done, like mini went all of a mile up and down a hill in the boot of a people carrier.  He was a rescue and too weak to walk in the vile weather when the horsebox broke down.  He got picked up and plonked in and will now travel in anything happily!

*I am not giving any opinion before someone flames me just passing on an observation*


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

Who on earth is Adam Henson?

I don't know about sheep, I said I didn't _think_ it would be legal, it might be, it might not be, but frankly I don't care. The question was, is it legal to stick a pony in a carboot, and my answer is that in my opinion it is not. Sheep were not involved


----------



## flyingfeet (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Who on earth is Adam Henson?

Click to expand...

OMG where have you been? Its Adam's farm on Countryfile on Sunday evenings

He is often seen putting various livestock in the back of his L200 and travelling over the countryside (he was picking up goats from Devon in one episode and travelling them in said pickup back to Gloucestershire!)

Whether its sensible is a question, but I cannot see how a small pony differs from a similar sized dog and believe either should be travelled in a secure manner, but could be in a car.


----------



## frozzy (18 July 2011)

Friend of a friend had to transport a week old foal to Leahurst when it had impacted colic. He sedated it, laid it on the back seat covered with a rug and said GO!!! It came back after colic surgery (successful) the conventional way.
We sold a car about thirty years ago to a nutter that was caught coming back from Penrith market with two calves in the back! He was up in court and the car seized and scrapped, so yes it is illegal.
Personally I think this post is just a wind up as no sane person would attempt to put a pony in the back of a modern car.
And if the OP tries it I sincerely hope she is caught and prosecuted.


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 July 2011)

YasandCrystal said:








Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about driving a lada in the daylight than having a pony in the back 

I know of 2 ponies that came home in the back of 4 x 4's many years ago but I'm pretty sure the owners would still do the same today.

OP - where do you keep your pony that it only costs you £10 a month coz I'm moving in ? How about letting us know where you are as maybe someone on here will take pity on you both and give you a lift in 'proper' transport. 

Have you considered piggy-back ? You giving the ponio the piggy-back that is !


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 July 2011)

altho it sounds absurd and possibly is illegal i can't actually see that it is any different safety wise to when i carry my bullmastiff in the back of my car !! at 8 months old he was over 7 stone so gawd only knows what he weighs now at a year old!  he can't jump in and out the boot (frontera) so i have to lift him
And how about all the farmers who have their collies in the back of an open back pickup?!


----------



## flyingfeet (18 July 2011)

Sheep, L200 and Henson for Spudlet:


----------



## natalia (18 July 2011)

We have several times travelled a mini in the back of a disco. No harm done. I thought it was if anything safer than a conventional horse box as he had less room to fly round and the back seats made a very sturdy partition for him. Straw on the back of the boot and off we went, I wouldn't discount it.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Jen_Cots said:



			Whether its sensible is a question, but I cannot see how a small pony differs from a similar sized dog and believe either should be travelled in a secure manner, but could be in a car.
		
Click to expand...

This is / was my inclination, but Spudlet's point about non-slip flooring is (I think) significant in terms of "normal" cars (rather than things like land rovers), as well as the issues with dog guards (getting hooves stuck etc).  Also, there isn't anything secure to tie the pony to in the back of a car, which may or may not be of legal significance, but is certainly a factor in the "is it sensible" debate...


----------



## Tinkerbee (18 July 2011)

Right the whole transport issue aside, how fat must the poor bugger be if it wouldn't make it to the end of the lane?!


----------



## Syrah (18 July 2011)

What if the pony freaks and boots a window out?

Bad idea.  A large dog is not a flight animal with hooves and a sheep isn't as agile as a horse/pony capable of bucking or rearing.  Very different situations.

What if the horse freaks and clambers over the back seat booting your car to bits.  Plenty of what ifs.

If you can't afford to hire transport, you won't be able to afford a decent dog guard.

Walk.


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 July 2011)

Syrah said:



			What if the pony freaks and boots a window out?

Bad idea.  A large dog is not a flight animal with hooves and a sheep isn't as agile as a horse/pony capable of bucking or rearing.  Very different situations.

What if the horse freaks and clambers over the back seat booting your car to bits.  Plenty of what ifs.

If you can't afford to hire transport, you won't be able to afford a decent dog guard.

Walk.
		
Click to expand...


pfffft you've obviously never tried to catch a sheep then!!! they're as athletic as lynford christy when they want to be!!


----------



## flyingfeet (18 July 2011)

Yep the rams have left me black and blue and I was only assisting in trying to wrestle them to the ground to trim their feet! They can kick too the little beggers


----------



## millsandboon (18 July 2011)

What a shame people are so quick to condemn and yet not one offer of help.
If you are local to me OP I would be happy to help transport your pony for you free of charge.
Now wasn't that easy - Give me a PM.


----------



## happyhacking:) (18 July 2011)

with reference to the points made about tying the horse. is that really safe either? surely the tye points are going to be too high? poor thing could end up hanged if you tied it up to them surely?


----------



## Syrah (18 July 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			pfffft you've obviously never tried to catch a sheep then!!! they're as athletic as lynford christy when they want to be!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, that's not in my repertoire of experiences 

I wouldn't transport a sheep in the back of my car either though.


----------



## Syrah (18 July 2011)

millsandboon said:



			What a shame people are so quick to condemn and yet not one offer of help.
If you are local to me OP I would be happy to help transport your pony for you free of charge.
Now wasn't that easy - Give me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Round of applause 

Maybe people haven't got the transport to be able to help?  Maybe they have but are not free?

Great you have and are free though


----------



## foxy1 (18 July 2011)

What kind of car is it? As someone who also 'travels' big dogs I don't see much difference in a sensible vehicle......


----------



## RunToEarth (18 July 2011)

foxy1 said:



			What kind of car is it? As someone who also 'travels' big dogs I don't see much difference in a sensible vehicle......
		
Click to expand...

Unless you read the thread where several members have pointed out the legality of travelling horses, which require you to have a ramp and a non-slip floor, and it would appear that is the difference.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (18 July 2011)

Why not take him on the train ;-))


----------



## Black_Horse_White (18 July 2011)

Sorry 'she'


----------



## mle22 (18 July 2011)

Not sure on the legalities of it, but I really can't see a major problem over travelling a mini pony in the back of a landrover or 4x4 with a bit of non slip flooring - safer than a conventional trailer I'd have thought. Then again maybe I'm just an eejit!


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

Ohhhh that's who he is! OK, now I know who you mean It's the ginger farmer person off the telly (this is what I have always known him as)


----------



## Marydoll (18 July 2011)

Why not get some wood, make a big y then get some elastic attach, insert pony, aim and wheeeeeeeeeeee ...... Thats about as safe as travelling in a car.
On a More serious note, can you not hire a small transport vehicle from a local farmer that is more appropriate to the size of the pony, or contact the fallabella breed association to find a more suitable means of transport than a car


----------



## BonneMaman (18 July 2011)

I suppose it really depends on what type of car and what type of roads you are travelling down.  I mean if you had a large people carrier type car that you can put the seats down in to turn it into a van type or an estate car with a high roof I cannot really see the issue but if it is a small saloon I assume you are just going to put it in the back seat.

Does depend on the temperament of the pony - I mean even a tiny one can pack a punch and if that lands in your lap as you are driving you WILL crash!


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Ohhhh that's who he is! OK, now I know who you mean It's the ginger farmer person off the telly (this is what I have always known him as)
		
Click to expand...

Or as me n hubby call him 'On my farm in the Cotswolds' as that how he starts every flipping clip of film of himself.


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

This is such an hilarious thread!!!

Can't decide if the image of a pony in the back of a golf with it's head stuck out like a dog is funnier than some of the replies...


----------



## hudsonw (18 July 2011)

OP... how are you moving your other two?

5 miles really isn't far to walk/amble/mooch 

If you seriously can't get suitable transport then at least hire a van which you have used before?
There are so many nationwide van hire places...there is one down the road from me that it's only £25 for the whole day...You could do numerous trips!!! We even hired a van to move a 60" TV and only had it for an hour, they let us hire it for free!!

To be honest, if your pony is that small then most lorry's and trailers would be unsuitable anyway due to the height of the breast bar and partitions?

I don't know if it's legal but the chances of you getting spotted by a policeman within 5 miles, which will take you 8 mins to drive must be quite slim.

It's not something i agree with but if you think you can drive 5 miles with your pony in the car which will take you a few mins then that's your choice...It's probably taken you longer to respond to the reply's on here then it would have done just to do it and nobody would have been non the wiser?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

JFTD said:



			No I'm sorry, I stand by my comments - you're ignoring my point that the blanket statement from DEFRA you quoted doesn't specifically forbid it.  .
		
Click to expand...

Actually it's from the Welfare act and its the section most pertinent to this thread................Let me break it down to make a little simpler for you and the OP to understand

*The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.
* 

*A car is not designed to carry a pony.
* A car has no 'loading' facilities, thus again rendering it unsuitable.

Thus a *Car* is unsuitable (as defined by the welfare act).


Anyway hope I have been had and this is a troll post and if it isn't I hope the OP is caught.


----------



## gingerarab (18 July 2011)

Cant be bothered to read all the pages, someone please tell me this is a joke........


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

gingerarab said:



			Cant be bothered to read all the pages, someone please tell me this is a joke........
		
Click to expand...

Sort of...


----------



## gingerarab (18 July 2011)

How about letting the pony drive ?  it obviously has more brains cells than the op


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErFJsqbUqo

I think it's not entirely impossible


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

Hmmm interesting a quick look at posts tells me that the OP can be bothered to hire transport for a show............

Transport needed 17th July - Surrey

Hi,

I'm looking for a horse box to hire or to pay for somebody to take some horses to and from a show on Sunday 17th July. The journey is about 20 minutes.

Self drive is ok as we have a driver... 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=450440

and that the pony is hardly tiny!!!





http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9586417#post9586417


----------



## Django Pony (18 July 2011)

tallyho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErFJsqbUqo


OMG!! I'm truly speechless! 
My favourite part - "he answers the phone, but he doesn't actually talk" No $h1t sherlock, it's a HORSE!!


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

JustJasper said:



			tallyho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErFJsqbUqo


OMG!! I'm truly speechless! 
My favourite part - "he answers the phone, but he doesn't actually talk" No $h1t sherlock, it's a HORSE!! 

Click to expand...

I know!!! Fab int it!!! I just love it when he tucks himself into bed.... LOL  Bless.... I thought women were bad. Wrong!!!


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

The pony is tiny. The bigger horse is only 14hh!

We have friends who can transport the other two horses. But the little one wont fit in too - we could travel her in the living - but she wouldnt fit through the narrow door!

I know physically I can do it, and that the pony would be 100% fine. She will quite happily stand the whole way.

Whether you agree/disagree that wasn't my question.

I was simply asking if there is a law stating that this is not allowed.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Hmmm interesting a quick look at posts tells me that the OP can be bothered to hire transport for a show............

Transport needed 17th July - Surrey

Hi,

I'm looking for a horse box to hire or to pay for somebody to take some horses to and from a show on Sunday 17th July. The journey is about 20 minutes.

Self drive is ok as we have a driver... 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=450440

and that the pony is hardly tiny!!!





http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9586417#post9586417

Click to expand...

Blimey! Stalker much?! 

Yes I would hire transport for a show, I am not asking to be judged/opinions to be given.

I was asking if a law existed as to whether I am allowed to do this.

Physically she will easily fit, she will happily jump in and will stand as good as gold the whole way. That is not a problem. 

So out of 100+ replies I haven't actually had my question answered! Just lots of silly replies and opinions!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

I think it is pretty clear that is is NOT legal.  Why don't ou do 2x journeys, hardly going to take long if it is only 5 miles.

Out of interest how do you propse to get her in the car in the 1st place?  Know I'm going to regret asking this.


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

without making any comment on the legality of it in uk some pones in usa regularily travel in transport not designed for horses / livestok.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5du9Az0qRTA&feature=related

guide ponies travel in trains and planes too 







			Also, there isn't anything secure to tie the pony to in the back of a car,
		
Click to expand...

and I suppose I can see the logic that a falabella is no different size wise than a st bernard so if needs must then how about a "dog " harness which will keep  any animal much more secure than a halter / dog collar. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/EzyDog-Dog-...W8/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1311019035&sr=8-19

depending of course on how said pone reacted to a car ... the guide pones are clicker trained and habituated to the vehicles in which they travel.


I must admit that unless lots criteria met I would def favour taking all day and walking  ........ picnic / grazing ....... fun


----------



## lhotse (18 July 2011)

Why don't you ring the local police station and ask them, after all, it would be them who pull you over.


----------



## Sambo (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			I think it is pretty clear that is is NOT legal.  Why don't ou do 2x journeys, hardly going to take long if it is only 5 miles.

Out of interest how do you propse to get her in the car in the 1st place?  Know I'm going to regret asking this.
		
Click to expand...

She will jump in... She doesnt even hesitate.


----------



## galaxy (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Under the Welfare of Animals (Transport) Order 1997, you must not transport an animal in a way that causes, or is likely to cause, injury or unnecessary suffering to that animal. 

The Regulation requires anyone transporting animals on any
journey to ensure that:

No one shall transport animals, or cause them to be transported,
in a way likely to cause them injury or undue suffering.

The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb12544c-horses-080711.pdf

Click to expand...

Yes you have had the answer.... On page 1!

Your vehicle is NOT designed and constructed to transport a horse, therefore it is illegal.  If the police see you, you will definitly be done for it!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

Why not do 2x journeys?  It's 5miles FGS hardly going to cost much in time/fuel.


----------



## galaxy (18 July 2011)

And you REALLY think she can't walk 5 miles????????  I'm sure the average horse walks more than that ambling around their field every day!  Of course she could walk it.  There's no need to power walk!


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			The pony is tiny. The bigger horse is only 14hh!

We have friends who can transport the other two horses. But the little one wont fit in too - we could travel her in the living - but she wouldnt fit through the narrow door!

I know physically I can do it, and that the pony would be 100% fine. She will quite happily stand the whole way.

Whether you agree/disagree that wasn't my question.

I was simply asking if there is a law stating that this is not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it. If they pull you over, say your an ... erm.... traveller. They might even escort you there


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Yes you have had the answer.... On page 1!

Your vehicle is NOT designed and constructed to transport a horse, therefore it is illegal.  If the police see you, you will definitly be done for it!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Galaxy I was starting to think my post was invisible or perhaps the OP just ignores those that don't give the answer she requires.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Go for it. If they pull you over, say your an ... erm.... traveller. They might even escort you there 

Click to expand...

May as well lead the other two from the drivers window, to complete the picture.


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

I posted above before seeing




			So out of 100+ replies I haven't actually had my question answered! Just lots of silly replies and opinions!!!
		
Click to expand...

errrrm  I think some people have indeed been constructive and looked for evidence to support their opinions. It looks to me that it is indeed strictly speaking illegal to transport a horse in a car. 

Although by the sounds of it some adapted transits apparretly very safe in all other aspects lack only a ramp to make them fit the law ( welfare act I think) .......... and despite me rarely going to shows I have seen several


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Why not do 2x journeys?  It's 5miles FGS hardly going to cost much in time/fuel.
		
Click to expand...

Please answer the above question.


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

Yes - EU Council Regulation (EC) 1/2005, transposed into British law as The Welfare of Animals (Transport) (England) Order 2006, The Welfare of Animals (Transport) (Wales) Order 2007, and The Welfare of Animals (Transport) (Scotland) Amendment Regulations 2009.

Also, the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and the Animal Health and Welfare (Scotland) 2007 require you, as an owner and keeper of animals to take reasonable steps to protect them from harm. Given the many dangers that are quite obviously inherent in your plan, this plan could be considered to be a breach of Section 9 of these Acts.


----------



## lilly1 (18 July 2011)

Well I'm not saying its right but I've saw many a calf, sheep and even pigs bundled into the back of land rovers and various vans in my time.


----------



## charliehands (18 July 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHfyby_veU


----------



## mymare (18 July 2011)

What happened to the pic?





Ibblebibble said:



			pfffft you've obviously never tried to catch a sheep then!!! they're as athletic as lynford christy when they want to be!!
		
Click to expand...


And some have horns!





JustJasper said:



			My favourite part - "he answers the phone, but he doesn't actually talk" No $h1t sherlock, it's a HORSE!! 

Click to expand...

Absolutely pmsl!!


----------



## The Original Kao (18 July 2011)

how about you nick erm borrow a trolley from tesco's and stick her in that?
or could she fit on a skateboard? 
Probably safer to stick to walking it, I do about 5-7 miles a day with the dogs and i'm unfit and manage or just pay for someone with proper transport to do it


----------



## galaxy (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Thanks Galaxy I was starting to think my post was invisible or perhaps the OP just ignores those that don't give the answer she requires.
		
Click to expand...

of course it was invisable!    

you weren't saying what she wanted to hear!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Actually it's from the Welfare act and its the section most pertinent to this thread................Let me break it down to make a little simpler for you and the OP to understand

*The vehicle and its loading and unloading facilities are designed,
constructed and maintained to avoid injury and suffering and to
ensure the safety of the animals.
* 

*A car is not designed to carry a pony.
* A car has no 'loading' facilities, thus again rendering it unsuitable.

Thus a *Car* is unsuitable (as defined by the welfare act).


Anyway hope I have been had and this is a troll post and if it isn't I hope the OP is caught.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not be condescending now.  There is no need, and it does make you seem very childish.  

My point is, amongst other things, a trailer is not designed for the transport of so small a horse.  A car is not designed "for" the transport of dogs, nor sheep etc - it's been established (I think) that it is legal to put a sheep in the back of a pick up - not the primary designed purpose of a pick up.  These 3.5 tonne horseboxes converted from vans were no designed to transport horses, but converted to do so - yet they are legal.  As I stated before, this is a blanket statement which can be interpreted in a number of ways.  I'm not saying there isn't a specific law prohibiting it, or even that it is a good idea, but I do not believe your choice of quotation adequately prohibits it.


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

technically as far as I can see Sambo the transport regulations apply only to pople who  



			transport animals in connection with an economic activity
		
Click to expand...

however under the legislation spudlet kindly posted should any accident occur or harm come to your falabella you could be deemed to have knowlngly placed her in a situation where harm could have been a forseen consequence  ....... would not like to argue the case


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2011)

charliehands said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHfyby_veU

Click to expand...

Oi! That's post-jacking


----------



## 3Beasties (18 July 2011)

I honestly can't decide if the OP is serious or not  

For those who have said that a small pony is no bigger then a big dog in the back of the car.............ponies kick, one kick is all it will take to cause extreme damage to pony/Glass and vehicle, I don't know why anyone would risk it, no matter how short the journey!

Walk, 5 miles isn't far and it doesn't cost anything! Pony sounds like she could benefit from some exercise anyway!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

JFTD said:



			Let's not be condescending now.  There is no need, and it does make you seem very childish.  

My point is, amongst other things, a trailer is not designed for the transport of so small a horse.  A car is not designed "for" the transport of dogs, nor sheep etc - it's been established (I think) that it is legal to put a sheep in the back of a pick up - not the primary designed purpose of a pick up.  These 3.5 tonne horseboxes converted from vans were no designed to transport horses, but converted to do so - yet they are legal.  As I stated before, this is a blanket statement which can be interpreted in a number of ways.  I'm not saying there isn't a specific law prohibiting it, or even that it is a good idea, but I do not believe your choice of quotation adequately prohibits it.[/QUOTE

There won't be a specific law as the welfare act covers it and they can make individual laws to every stupid idea.

Vans are *converted* to horses have then be technically *redesigned* to make them suitable.

I'm sorry I do find it hard not to be condescending when those who have been given the information either can't be bothered to read it or are too stupid to understand, yet still insist in trying to argue the point when they are clearly wrong.

*Anyway the OP has transport for her other horses, so the obvious answer is to make a return trip as it is only 5 miles.*

Anyway kids will have to leave you to it, play nicely and I'll pop back on after your bedtime.

Click to expand...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 July 2011)

3Beasties said:



			I honestly can't decide if the OP is serious or not  

For those who have said that a small pony is no bigger then a big dog in the back of the car.............ponies kick, one kick is all it will take to cause extreme damage to pony/Glass and vehicle, I don't know why anyone would risk it, no matter how short the journey!

Walk, 5 miles isn't far and it doesn't cost anything! Pony sounds like she could benefit from some exercise anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody big dog!!


----------



## lhotse (18 July 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Go for it. If they pull you over, say your an ... erm.... traveller. They might even escort you there 

Click to expand...

Craziest thing I've ever seen was two piebald cobs travelling on a flatbed truck!!! They were tied to the bar above the cab. No need to point out who was driving it!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			I'm sorry I do find it hard not to be condescending when those who have been given the information either can't be bothered to read it or are too stupid to understand, yet still insist in trying to argue the point when they are clearly wrong.

*Anyway the OP has transport for her other horses, so the obvious answer is to make a return trip as it is only 5 miles.*

Click to expand...

I disagree with your "re-design" argument, as the vehicle hasn't been re-designed, merely some of the fittings.  Or at least, it is a debatable point.

I actually agree that the sensible solution in this instance would be to do a return trip, however that does not adequately determine that to put it in the back of a suitable car would be illegal, which I believe was the OPs question.

I find you extremely arrogant to presume that your understanding of the DEFRA statement is the only correct interpretation.  I think you are blinkered, and therefore somewhat lacking in intelligence yourself, to be unable to respond to a reasonable alternative interpretation other than by insulting the poster.  I think that your reluctance to consider any opinion other than your own is childish and says a great deal about you.  I have tried to debate this reasonably - you have not responded in a manner conducive to debate.  As a result, I am responding to your personal comments with my own view of you.  I would not have offered it had you been less rude yourself...


----------



## natalia (18 July 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gPJo25sb80&feature=related

and worse-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPYMDOuJ9k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u040SMq1mJE

they load themselves!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNayEmPo1iA&feature=related


----------



## cronkmooar (18 July 2011)

McNally said:



			I am thinking this is a joke? or a troll like post surely. 

I did once pull up in the vet car park (with my dog!) and another car pulled up along side from which a very elderly lady produced quite a large goat! :-@
		
Click to expand...

Now I haven't read to the end of the thread yet , just got to this post - so don't know how its gone but seen the above and thought I had to comment.

Reading the first few pages my initial reaction was ooopppps! Followed by is this really so bad

Now before everyone jumps up and down I would explain that a couple of weeks ago I found one of my loughtan sheep quite poorly (weight about 65kg and has damn big horns!) I picked him up and put him in the boot of my 4x4 and drove him immediately to the vets surgery about 4 miles away.

Vet fixed sheep and even helped me  lift him back into the car - vet did not make any comment about how the sheep had been travelled .

Probably will finish the thread now and find this is a complete wind up


----------



## 3Beasties (18 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Bloody big dog!!





Click to expand...

Yep.......and I bet it weighs a hell of a lot more then even the biggest dog!


----------



## 3Beasties (18 July 2011)

cronkmooar said:



			Now I haven't read to the end of the thread yet , just got to this post - so don't know how its gone but seen the above and thought I had to comment.

Reading the first few pages my initial reaction was ooopppps! Followed by is this really so bad

Now before everyone jumps up and down I would explain that a couple of weeks ago I found one of my loughtan sheep quite poorly (weight about 65kg and has damn big horns!) I picked him up and put him in the boot of my 4x4 and drove him immediately to the vets surgery about 4 miles away.

Vet fixed sheep and even helped me  lift him back into the car - vet did not make any comment about how the sheep had been travelled .

Probably will finish the thread now and find this is a complete wind up

Click to expand...

But is a sheep really capable of kicking out and smashing a window?


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2011)

That is a point - surely there are also regulations covering how much weight you can put in a car? I'm sure you can get pulled over if you overload a car as it affects the suspension and therefore the vehicle handling.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (18 July 2011)

Not that I think transporting any equine in a car is a good idea (I can't see how any car would be big enough, too much glass, barrier between driver and pony not strong enough, etc, etc......But I thought this pic seemed quite apt 







If I was in the op's situation I think I'd walk. Unless the pony is unsound or has a serious condition, I can't see how a slow amble would harm anyone. Is it perhaps too far for the op to walk?


----------



## Ravenwood (18 July 2011)

LMAO  

Bet you can't beat this one though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdkeccSJPw


----------



## cronkmooar (18 July 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			lol infact why not keep her in your house? 

Click to expand...

I will get to the end of this soon but again just had to comment on this.

I think you will find that in the states fallabellas are actually trained as assistance animals and do live in houses - this is true.

Anyway back to the thread to see how it ends up - I could very well have been called a cruel old bag now


----------



## mymare (18 July 2011)

3Beasties said:



			But is a sheep really capable of kicking out and smashing a window?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, mine have big horns, and even without horns their heads are solid, that's why it hurts to much when they butt you!


----------



## cronkmooar (18 July 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			I've seen farmers chucking sheep into the back of pick-ups like mine (L200) and no-one ever seems to say anything. 

Where do you draw the line....are people getting upset because it's a pony?

What about the poor sheep?
		
Click to expand...

Better say ooooppppps again at this point


----------



## JFTDWS (18 July 2011)

Spudlet said:



			That is a point - surely there are also regulations covering how much weight you can put in a car? I'm sure you can get pulled over if you overload a car as it affects the suspension and therefore the vehicle handling.
		
Click to expand...

That pony is not what I was expecting...  The overloading question might be valid - but would it weigh more than four adults plus some baggage - which would be the maximum you could put in a normal 5 seat car (plus driver obviously) ?

(I assume the MAM of a car is in keeping with the idea of a laden car being all seats taken by adults?)


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

Yep.......and I bet it weighs a hell of a lot more then even the biggest dog!
		
Click to expand...

all other things aside  .. .. not sure sure about that as cant tell really how big the falabella is and I would hate to make the call as to which was heaviest between my landlords falabella mare and the leonberger dog up our street  .

but

googles breed standard  ......... quotes

falabella  up to 45kg
leonberger  up to 77kg

edited to add .. after reading  comment re say additional adults .... even one adult  say avge 60 kg   

falabella not overloading car lol


----------



## mymare (18 July 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			LMAO  

Bet you can't beat this one though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdkeccSJPw

Click to expand...

OMG they reminded me of my kids in the car!


----------



## Ravenwood (18 July 2011)

Do we know what sort of car it is yet?

I am now having visions of an MG midget with the roof off


----------



## cronkmooar (18 July 2011)

3Beasties said:



			But is a sheep really capable of kicking out and smashing a window?
		
Click to expand...

Now this is one I can comment on - sensibly.

I would not think a sheep could kick a rear window through, maybe smash it with its head/horns.

However I do have personal experience of my st bernard going through the rear window.  

They are made of safety glass and therefore do not cut - couldn't comment on the effect of an animal jumping out of a moving vehicle, but I do know someone whose st bernard jumped out the first floor window at a travel lodge and was unharmed - Im starting to sound a bit of a freak now


----------



## mymare (18 July 2011)

cronkmooar said:



			I stayed at a travellodge once, i didn't think it was that bad 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ravenwood (18 July 2011)

mymare said:



			OMG they reminded me of my kids in the car! 

Click to expand...

Why?  do they get the hump?


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

Misinterpreted said:



			Not that I think transporting any equine in a car is a good idea (I can't see how any car would be big enough, too much glass, barrier between driver and pony not strong enough, etc, etc......But I thought this pic seemed quite apt 







If I was in the op's situation I think I'd walk. Unless the pony is unsound or has a serious condition, I can't see how a slow amble would harm anyone. Is it perhaps too far for the op to walk?
		
Click to expand...

I smiled at that  .... gosh you could get that ickle thing in one of those soft dog traveller things if moving around was an issue


----------



## mymare (18 July 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			Why?  do they get the hump? 

Click to expand...

No that's me!


----------



## cronkmooar (18 July 2011)

mymare said:



			I stayed at a travellodge once, i didn't think it was that bad 

Click to expand...

No accounting for taste


----------



## Marydoll (18 July 2011)

Ravenwood said:



			Do we know what sort of car it is yet?

I am now having visions of an MG midget with the roof off 

Click to expand...

Pmsl !!
Now i have visions of the pony in the front seat, shades on, back legs crossed,  mane and white biggles scarf blowing in the wind, trailing a hoof out the window.
quite chic


----------



## RolyPolyPony (18 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			I think she would die. Her legs are tiny and she is very very unfit. She hasn't long come back off loan and has come back enormous after being bucket fed for about 5 months!!
		
Click to expand...

Then surely the walk will do her the world of good if you take it nice and slowly giving her a few breaks?


----------



## henryhorn (18 July 2011)

I'm afraid it is illegal, I know because we transported an orphan three day old foal 50 miles in the boot of the Range Rover..
We had a strong dog grill so knew it wouldn't come over from the boot, we padded the floor with a massive duvet and the sides with cushions. I had a feeling it could cause trouble so blacked out all the windows with black bin liners stuck on with tape. 
All went well until 6 miles on in a village a car flashed it's headlights at us from behind.
I stopped and to my relief discovered my own vet who had seen a small head poking round the corner of the bin liners.. He explained it was illegal but having checked said he felt it was probably fine to continue so we carried on. 
When we got there the mare would have nothing to do with the foal and the idiot who had replied to my ad for a foster mare then told us her foal had died five days previously. So not a chance. We put the foal back in, it lay down and slept happily all the way home. We ended up hand rearing it and it matured into a nice horse..
I suspect this post is a troll, but just incase, you may get stopped by the Police who will probably fine you...


----------



## SophieLouBee (18 July 2011)

I once knew someone who tried to lift a pony into the back of her 4x4, failed, so someone drove the car, she sat on the boot and lead the pony down the road in high viz, with hazzards on and a person on a bike bringing up the rear. Pony arrived quite tired, but nothing more.

This was about 30 years ago, before I was born infact! Pretty sure that wasn't legal either.

It's bad enough taking my sodding cat in the car let alone a pony!


CRAZY. That is all.


----------



## varkie (18 July 2011)

I really don't see how people can compare a pony to a dog or sheep!  The behaviour of a dog & pony are not comparable, and the weight / strength of a pony against any of them comes nowhere near!

Our mini shetlands weigh between 125 - 175kg.  I'm not sure where the previous weight someone gave of 45 kg came from!  I don't think, having seen a photo of this pony, that anyone could say it weighed that little.  I'd guess it's somewhere around 150 - 175kg.  Which translates to something along the lines of 20 - 25 stone in human weight terms!  And having been on the end of the rope with many over the years, as well as having dogs, I can assure you, they are WAY stronger than dogs - or sheep come to that, having done a (very) little sheep wrestling.

Any pony, unless unwell, should be capable of a steady walk of 5 miles.

I'm taken aback at how many really think loading a small pony into the back of a vehicle (unless newborn foal) is actually ok.

I drive a LWB landrover, with a huge back space (with windows) and some years ago when we had a foal orphaned, after his mum died, we still took the trailer to the vets to fetch him back - he was four weeks old then.

I still think the OP is having a laugh at everyone, and winding people up.  What is alarming is those who seem to be replying as if she's genuine, and saying they think it's ok!


----------



## somethingorother (18 July 2011)

I'm not sure about travelling ponies, but is it legal to put a troll in a car?


----------



## tazzle (18 July 2011)

hiya varkie

twas me being a little pedantic (and maybe even trying / having a little bit of a sense of humour ) about the weigh issue  re overloading said vehicle or not by the addition of said  breed of pone 



I would not suggest the particular falabella in question  falls within the weight limits of the breed standard as per what I could find on the internet seach.  .... as I said I googled  and found

http://horsebreedslist.com/horse-breeds/49/falabella

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_a_Falabella_horse_weigh

the OP says her falbella is overweight .....and she does indeed look rather larger than my landlords three and the pics on the websites 


my intention in my responses were to try and provide facts rather than speculation or exageration  ..... and sometimes perhaps a little humour / be tongue in cheek   


I dont think I have ever intimated that the said equine should grace the inside of OP vehicle ( only that if she chose to do so then adequate... or better than a headcollar or nothing .....restraint might  be provided by a harness). 

 I do believe I did in fact suggest she walk the beastie and have a picnic along the way


----------



## brighteyes (19 July 2011)

Stick a stamp in it's bum and post it.


----------



## noodle_ (19 July 2011)

OP where is the pic of your pony in the car???


as promised???????


----------



## Natch (19 July 2011)

KerslakeEquestrian said:



			Why not just carry her if she is that small. You could always try a baby carrier or stick her in a backpack?
		
Click to expand...

Funniest suggestion 



tazzle said:



			hiya varkie

twas me being a little pedantic (and maybe even trying / having a little bit of a sense of humour ) about the weigh issue  re overloading said vehicle or not by the addition of said  breed of pone 



I would not suggest the particular falabella in question  falls within the weight limits of the breed standard as per what I could find on the internet seach.  .... as I said I googled  and found

http://horsebreedslist.com/horse-breeds/49/falabella

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_a_Falabella_horse_weigh

the OP says her falbella is overweight .....and she does indeed look rather larger than my landlords three and the pics on the websites 

Click to expand...

That'd be cos I don't think it looks anything like a true falabella!


----------



## Tnavas (19 July 2011)

We transpoprted a foal in the back of an MG with police thumbs up! He had to be got to the Vet College really fast - we wrapped him in quilts and layed him in the boot. 

For 5 miles it should be no proble. Chose a time of day when traffic is a minimum.

Put a bale of straw down in the back so she cant slip and go for it.

Drive sensibly - its no different than pulling a float - accelerate and brake slowly.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (19 July 2011)

As it is only 5 miles - walk leading her, it will do you both good!


----------



## Sambo (19 July 2011)

No pic I'm afraid as of yet 

Thank you to those of you who have offered information about the legalities. This is of course what my OP was about.

People have asked me to explain why we can't do 2 trips in the horse box or hire something etc etc - and some of these may of course be options. But I was just asking if it is legal, I have no reason to be concerned about the welfare of the pony as I know she will be absolutely fine, it would not phase her one little bit. 

Thank you to the poster who said she had been pulled over by her vet! This is all I wanted to know 

And Katie weighs about 90kg (going on a weight tape) - which is actually just 14.5 stone so only like having 2 small adults in my car.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			Blimey! Stalker much?! 

Yes I would hire transport for a show, I am not asking to be judged/opinions to be given.

I was asking if a law existed as to whether I am allowed to do this.

Physically she will easily fit, she will happily jump in and will stand as good as gold the whole way. That is not a problem. 

So out of 100+ replies I haven't actually had my question answered! Just lots of silly replies and opinions!!! 

Click to expand...




lhotse said:



			Why don't you ring the local police station and ask them, after all, it would be them who pull you over.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I was going to say,ring the police and they will tell you.
OP you need a reality check.You are OTT


----------



## Sambo (19 July 2011)

Evelyn said:



			We transpoprted a foal in the back of an MG with police thumbs up! He had to be got to the Vet College really fast - we wrapped him in quilts and layed him in the boot. 

For 5 miles it should be no proble. Chose a time of day when traffic is a minimum.

Put a bale of straw down in the back so she cant slip and go for it.

Drive sensibly - its no different than pulling a float - accelerate and brake slowly.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Sambo (19 July 2011)

Foxhunter49 said:



			As it is only 5 miles - walk leading her, it will do you both good!
		
Click to expand...

It is 5 miles by road, probably about 8 through the hacking. The roads are too dangerous to lead her on. She never does roadwork, and isn't great to the led on the roads.

I am sure she is capable of doing this eventually. But as she is very overweight, and very unfit. It is unfair to ask her to do this without asking her to do any work building up to moving day. I feel this would cause a lot more distress to her then if we transported her in less than 10 minuites!


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 July 2011)

Id be really worried that if your seen,that person could report you to the RSPCA and they will come after you,as your putting the pony welfare at risk and endangering its life.(not using proper transportation which is designed for the purpose)
You want to risk it,then so be it,its your head that will roll and they will probebly confiscate the pony.
Personally its NOT worth the risk,but it seems to me,no matter the advice given,you will do it anyway. IT IS AGAINST THE LAW.


----------



## ameeyal (19 July 2011)

I travelled a mini foal in the back of my 4wd , it was at an auction that i went to with no intention to buy, the next day, defra rang up my husband to say they had a call of some one reporting a horse in the back of a car, they said they had contacted the rspca, and that  you needed permision to travel an animal in a car {other than a dog ect} they let us off with a warning not to do it again.


----------



## Ibblebibble (19 July 2011)

ok i have the perfect solution dress pony in an outfit such as this
http://www.fancydress.com/costumes/Scooby-Doo-Costume/0~84656~287
people will think it's a dog and you'll be in the clear


----------



## debbielinder (19 July 2011)

I know some one who went to an auction an bought a shetland pony and brought it home in a black cab! It was there taxi which was a good job as it did droppings all over the seats they didnt have a clue had never had horses before and thought this was acceptable the pony was no worse for her journey!


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 July 2011)

ameeyal said:



			I travelled a mini foal in the back of my 4wd , it was at an auction that i went to with no intention to buy, the next day, defra rang up my husband to say they had a call of some one reporting a horse in the back of a car, they said they had contacted the rspca, and that  you needed permision to travel an animal in a car {other than a dog ect} they let us off with a warning not to do it again.
		
Click to expand...

Well if OP gets caught so be it.Serves her right if she gets reporterd for breaking the law and being inconsiderate of everyone including animal and other drivers. 
If she cant afford to transport then she should not have a pony or horses. 
GET PROPER TRANSPORT FOR GOODNESS SAKES.Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (19 July 2011)

A friend of mine bought a young shetland at the sales and transported it in the boot of her 4x4. The world did not end, the pony didn't go on a rampage and kill everyone in the car nor did it cause a 10 car pile up. If done properly I can't see it being any more of a danger than smoking while driving or having a loose dog in the car.


----------



## MiCsarah (19 July 2011)

Just curious really but how safe is a minature or general Shetland in a trailer? Surely unless you can make the breast bar really low it can't be that safe? Not saying to travel it in a car mind you, have seen some travelled in the back of trucks that have the canopy but that was in Australia


----------



## ameeyal (19 July 2011)

My mini foal that i transported in my 4x4, traveled beautifuly, he never moved, my friend sat with him holding on to his leadrope, he loved looking out of the side windows, my opion is that a mini moves around a lot more in a trailer, we transport our other ones in a trailer and you can hear them.


----------



## Morgan123 (19 July 2011)

MiCsarah said:



			Just curious really but how safe is a minature or general Shetland in a trailer? Surely unless you can make the breast bar really low it can't be that safe?
		
Click to expand...

that's a really good point!


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 July 2011)

lhotse said:



			Why don't you ring the local police station and ask them, after all, it would be them who pull you over.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey you'll be lucky - they'll be shut over the weekend and probably only open for 2 half days a week if anything like ours


----------



## annaellie (19 July 2011)

debbielinder said:



			I know some one who went to an auction an bought a shetland pony and brought it home in a black cab! It was there taxi which was a good job as it did droppings all over the seats they didnt have a clue had never had horses before and thought this was acceptable the pony was no worse for her journey!
		
Click to expand...

His name wasnt Davey was it. A man I know up when I was in liverpool done the exact same thing lol


----------



## RolyPolyPony (19 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			It is 5 miles by road, probably about 8 through the hacking. The roads are too dangerous to lead her on. She never does roadwork, and isn't great to the led on the roads.

I am sure she is capable of doing this eventually. But as she is very overweight, and very unfit. It is unfair to ask her to do this without asking her to do any work building up to moving day. I feel this would cause a lot more distress to her then if we transported her in less than 10 minuites!
		
Click to expand...

OP - She's very overweight so start as you mean to go on.  It wont hurt her.  I have an overweight dartmoor pony (who is always mistaken as a shetland!)  I cant take her for walks on her own as my horse will not stay at the yard alone.  So she come out hacking with us.  I didnt slowly build it up just went for it.  Took it nice and steady and went at her pace.  When she wanted to stop we stopped.  Think we covered about 5-6miles.  She loved it.  I highly doubt she will drop dead after the walk!  or are you just looking for the easy (and imo, dangerous) option?


----------



## SpruceRI (19 July 2011)

MiCsarah said:



			Just curious really but how safe is a minature or general Shetland in a trailer? Surely unless you can make the breast bar really low it can't be that safe?
		
Click to expand...

It's absolutely fine as long as the jockey door can't be opened from the inside.  A lot of people travel youngstock loose in a trailer, so a loose Shetland would be the same I imagine.

I still wouldn't travel a Shetland in a car boot with windows.  A panel van with no access to windows and closed in to the driver, then probably yes.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (19 July 2011)

I would make two journeys in the box. Not like it will take much longer as it's only 5 miles up the road. This way no risk of pony kicking out glass, or no risk of getting pulled over.

If you're moving yards then surely you will have lots of stuff to take, so a second trip in the box would be handy?


----------



## fburton (19 July 2011)

I tell ya, it's Elf 'n' safety gone mad! People wanting to wrap horses in cotton wool. Back in my day it was called Common Sense. Bloomin' red tape. We didn't have the guvmint telling us what we could put in cars and what we couldn't. Interfering busybodies! etc. etc.


----------



## Dry Rot (19 July 2011)

Well, whether this is a troll or not, it has given a lot of entertainment!

As an old farmer, I've carried all sorts of livestock in the back of pickups and estate cars -- goats, sheep, dogs, pigs, but never ponies! Though an owner did remove a Shetland pony in a Transit, but that's another story.

I think there is a legal height requirement for horses which is seldom quoted. Doesn't the roof have to be 750mm higher than the withers or something?

What about putting the pony in a large dog crate? If you have a livestock shipper nearby, they might have a dog crate large enough they could hire you.

A friend of mine travelled his first horse home by sitting in the car boot and leading it. He didn't have a trailer!

I'd load the pony in the back seat of your car and transport it at 4.30am on a Sunday morning.... If stopped, tell the cops you've been advised it's perfectly legal under Section 19 of the Transit of Animals Order. By the time they've looked it up and found you're wrong, you'll be long gone....


----------



## Fairytale (19 July 2011)

My Falabella stallion looks a lot smaller than the one pictured on this thread and no I wouldnt travel him in the back of my 4 x 4 if only because of the 'what ifs' if something went wrong.  Before Elf n Safety occurred I expect it happened quite frequently in certain spheres of society!  

When OP mentioned the 'boot' of her car I sort of imagined it actually being in a car boot rather than the back of a 4x4......now that I think would be grossly out of order!   

Its gotta be a wind up tho......

I actually travel mine loose in my IW505 no breast bar or partition - just need to be quick in the jockey door and get him tied up when stationery


----------



## Flibble (19 July 2011)

Um not read thru all but how about a good sturdy wheelbarrow:-D


----------



## Kallibear (19 July 2011)

Go and ask your local police station if it's allowed. Possibly, although the rules about horse transport different from those of livestock (horses don't count as livestock in the transport books). Alternatively phone up DEFRA and ask them as they should know. Failing that try the DVLA or VOSA.


I would do it with the right temperament pony in the right car. One of mine would LOVE a trip in the car (truely and honestly would love it) but he's a little big

I've transported two sheep back to their rightful owners in the boot of a small car and lived to tell the tail


----------



## diet2ride (19 July 2011)

i havent read all the posts... but has anyone seen the 'rob and big' series... its about a skateborder in one of the episodes he buys a mini horse and puts it in the back of his car.

i have never handled a fallabella, i,m unsure of how strong they are but if you can keep hold i dont see why not. 

i think the strapping of dogs is just recommended ( i cant see anything saying its law) i have often thought about this because my dogs travel with me a lot, and if someone went up the back of me.

IMO i feel they would have a better chance if they werent strapped in. we dont strap our kids in around their necks so why should we the dogs.


----------



## xloopylozzax (19 July 2011)

^kids have seatbelts


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 July 2011)

Because a dog loose on a motorway or a main road after a crash is a very bad thing.
Because two people I know have been fined £60 and three points for travelling a dog loose in a car.
Because a loose dog in a high speed crash could kill you and of course might die himself.
Dogs are not strapped in by their necks, it's usually a harness that clips into the seatbelt.


----------



## Ginge Crosby (19 July 2011)

OP, looking at the name of the horse in your sig, are you anywhere in the Aberystwyth/Bont area or is that pure coincidence?? If so, should PC Westbury (who seems to have some kind of fascination with my car, and LOVES to pull it over) see you he would certainly have an absolute field-day in throwing the book at you!

I'm honestly not sure where i stand on the topic - on one hand i can see the danger at transporting a mini in a car (similar size to a small dog YES, but much denser and heavier in my mind!), but at the same time i can also see the danger in travelling something small in a normal trailer/box. 

Personally, i'd walk it. I've ran mares and young foals much further than 5 miles, with no ill effects to them. 

Or if you are in my local area, i would happily offer you a lift in my box if we sort out some miniatur-ising safety modifications.... PM me if you are seriously looking for a lift.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 July 2011)

Oh and people would not dream of putting their best china or their flat screen TV in the back of the car with nothing to secure it, so why on earth your animal or kids, so much more important.


----------



## LouandBee (19 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			No she'd be in the boot, so in effect it would be like a mini horse box with partitions. She wouldnt be able to fly anywhere - the seats would secure her.

I have seen an animal rescue programme which was filmed in America where they put a shetland in a boot!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this programme - its Animal Cops Houston on Animal Planet. They ran out of room in the trailer so put the pony in the back of the car. Thought it was hillarious.

Personally I don't see how it's any different to travelling a dog (providing she really is that small) but have no idea where you stand legally.
I would be worried about poo in my car though!


----------



## Biscuit (19 July 2011)

Haven't read all the posts. At first I thought it sounded crazy to put a pony in the car, but on second thoughts I don't see why it is any different from a large dog.

According to wiki answers,  Falabellas are 15 to 30 inches (38-76 cm) and weigh from 40 to 100 lbs (18 - 45 kg) which really is comparable to a large dog breed or possibly a pet pig breed.

That being said, I think it is not great how dogs are transported in the UK - loose in the boot without bars/safety net, or in the back seat.

Animal welfare aside, even small loose objects in the car can kill people if the car stops suddenly.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 July 2011)

Can't believe this is still ongoing

For all those that keep posting you haven't read all the post but it seems reasonable blah, blah, blah - 

This is the Pony (so hardly tiny)






As stated by OP approx 90kg

OP is transporting her other 2x horses in a friends lorry, so the obvious answer is a 2nd trip given it is only a 5mile/10minute journey.

Welfare act act have been posted and transporting in car clearly doesn't comply with them.

*OP tell me your route and what time you are going and I'll get you an escort.*


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (19 July 2011)

I love this thread. I don't care if the OP actually wants to transport a pony or the Three Billy Goats Gruff, it's been a pleasure watching some posters desperately trying to find a reason why it's wrong because they want it to be, people with more common sense than self preservation instincts concluding that horses are animals too, and an assortment of random you tube clips.

Sambo, you have made my day, but thank you *all* for lifting an otherwise ghastly working day into the realm of the acceptable.

Cheers.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 July 2011)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			it's been a pleasure watching some posters desperately trying to find a reason why it's wrong because they want it to be
		
Click to expand...

No it's wrong as a car would not comply as per Welfare Act.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 July 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			No it's wrong as a car would not comply as per Welfare Act.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, not so. You haven't yet produced anything that shows its illegal. So far all you've done is to interpret legislation to fit your train of thought. 

Dryrot -like your suggestion. By the time police have found out it was a bluff, Op will indeed be long gone...


----------



## henryhorn (19 July 2011)

Don't forget my vet actually told me it was illegal... (under the circumstances of being an orphan foal and getting dark he felt I should get away with it...not that I should of course!)


----------



## Circe (19 July 2011)

Im loving this post. Its kept me entertained on my night shift at work. 
Not sure if its legal or not to pop the pony in the boot, has anyone ever been prosecuted for travelling their shetland on the back seat?
When i was younger in the uk their used to be a shetland that turned up regularly to shows in the back of a landrover. 
( landrovers seem to be the car of choice... I have trouble getting the OH to let me pick up feed with ours...)
Kx


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2011)

Dry Rot said:



			I'd load the pony in the back seat of your car and transport it at 4.30am on a Sunday morning.... If stopped, tell the cops you've been advised it's perfectly legal under Section 19 of the Transit of Animals Order. By the time they've looked it up and found you're wrong, you'll be long gone....

Click to expand...

I knew you'd have the solution   And the balls to pull it off probably...

Interesting about the head room / height above withers...


----------



## tess1 (20 July 2011)

I'm not sure what the fuss is all about ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gPJo25sb80


----------



## zangersheide (20 July 2011)

Sambo said:



			No a wheelbarrow was considered - but I'm not sure the wheel will take her weight!
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious????? Its a pony, not a dog!!


----------



## Dry Rot (20 July 2011)

...if stopped....

"But I can assure you, officer, it *is* a dog. Haven't you seen a Romanian Mastiff before? I hesitate to ask this, but you haven't been drinking on duty, have you? Do you normally wear glasses?"


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (20 July 2011)

Dry Rot said:



			...if stopped....

"But I can assure you, officer, it *is* a dog. Haven't you seen a Romanian Mastiff before? I hesitate to ask this, but you haven't been drinking on duty, have you? Do you normally wear glasses?"
		
Click to expand...

^ this is a good idea haha


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 July 2011)

I think my horse would do this lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PErFJsqbUqo&feature=related


----------



## Lurke (20 July 2011)

I lose count of the amount of animals I've transported in my car (not even a 4x4), of all kinds - pigs, sheep, calves etc.  As long as you use common sense (non slip flooring, secure partition, some way of getting them in and out safely, animal is calm) and it's a short journey, you'd be fine. 

I have actually been _stopped by the police_ while transporting livestock in the back of my car, and he wasn't the slightest bit interested in it.  Just checked my license and let me go.


----------



## floppypoppy (21 July 2011)

Can you not just ride or lead one of the others and transport the mini in the lorry ???


----------



## fburton (21 July 2011)

henryhorn said:



			Don't forget my vet actually told me it was illegal...
		
Click to expand...

While I reckon he is _probably_ correct, I wouldn't automatically assume that everything vets say is true, even if it's related to their field of work. They are only human after all, like the rest of us.


----------



## Morgan123 (21 July 2011)

the farmer who owns my yard transports a male peacock (full tail) in his car, with its wings bound with bailing twine. I think that's way more dangerous than a pony (he has to travel it cross-ways so it fits in! what if it panics and its tail obscures his vision or it gets out of its bailing twine!?). I think he's wrong to do that becuase i don't think it's that pleasant for the peacock - but i bet it's not illegal! lol.

I like the bulgarian mastiff option.


----------

